# Exactly what is H.R.6800   The Heroes Act



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 15, 2020)

I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
*H.R.6800 - The Heroes Act*
Until you read the whole thing, you really are just going by what someone else says that didn't read it either.  Inform and Educate yourself before you go into the usual.

Here is the summary

*Shown Here:
Introduced in House (05/12/2020)*

*Health and Economic Recovery Omnibus Emergency Solutions Act or the HEROES Act *

*This bill responds to the COVID-19 (i.e., coronavirus disease 2019) outbreak and its impact on the economy, public health, state and local governments, individuals, and businesses.

Among other things, the bill*

*provides FY2020 emergency supplemental appropriations to federal agencies;*
*provides payments and other assistance to state, local, tribal, and territorial governments;*
*provides additional direct payments of up to $1,200 per individual;*
*expands paid sick days, family and medical leave, unemployment compensation, nutrition and food assistance programs, housing assistance, and payments to farmers;*
*modifies and expands the Paycheck Protection Program, which provides loans and grants to small businesses and nonprofit organizations;*
*establishes a fund to award grants for employers to provide pandemic premium pay for essential workers;*
*expands several tax credits and deductions;*
*provides funding and establishes requirements for COVID-19 testing and contact tracing;*
*eliminates cost-sharing for COVID-19 treatments;*
*extends and expands the moratorium on certain evictions and foreclosures; and*
*requires employers to develop and implement infectious disease exposure control plans.*
* The bill also modifies or expands a wide range of other programs and policies, including those regarding*

*Medicare and Medicaid,*
*health insurance,*
*broadband service,*
*medical product supplies,*
*immigration,*
*student loans and financial aid,*
*the federal workforce,*
*prisons,*
*veterans benefits,*
*consumer protection requirements,*
*the U.S. Postal Service,*
*federal elections,*
*aviation and railroad workers, and*
*pension and retirement plans.*
This is the bill that is sitting at the bottom of the pile on Moscow Mitch's desk.  The only answer they have had is just one word, "NO".  The reason much of the additions are attached to it is because smaller bills for were presented to Moscow Mitch and they,too, ended up on the bottom of the pile unanswered.  

The Senate owes the American People the duty to address each and every one of these points.  If they don't want to address all of them, the Senate needs to put the bill into committee and write their own and present it back to the house instead of just one word of "NO" from Moscow Mitch.  I am not saying that each and every point needs to be addressed at this time but the main points NEED to be passed by both the Senate and the House and signed by the President.  The Senate can negotiate the rest in good  faith for a later date.  But first things first, get it off the bottom of Moscow Mitch's (The Grim Reaper) bottom ignore file.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 16, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> *H.R.6800 - The Heroes Act*
> Until you read the whole thing, you really are just going by what someone else says that didn't read it either.  Inform and Educate yourself before you go into the usual.
> 
> ...



My last paragraph pretty well lines up yesterdays announcement by the Biden camp.  No, the word "NO" wasn't brought up.  But compromise was and the haste and need of the main points to be passed were.  The sooner we get the House and the Senate talking the better off we will be.  And the sooner we get Manukin back to the tables the better off we will be as well.  That's how Government is supposed to work.  Something that just isn't happening and hasn't been done for a very long time.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 16, 2020)

Don't hold yer breathe.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 16, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Don't hold yer breathe.



Get ready for some REAL rioting in that case where both sides join forces.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 17, 2020)

yeah, sorry but that bill is chock full for pork spending and vague terms for example:   "*expands several tax credits and deductions;"  AND  "establishes a fund to award grants for employers to provide pandemic premium pay for essential workers; "  and  "The bill also modifies or expands a wide range of other programs and policies," *

What a bunch of vague pork-spending policies.......If they're going to give money away, at least they ought to give it to the American people instead of spending our tax dollars on useless bureaucratic infrastructure.   We deserve much more than a meager $1,200.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 18, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> yeah, sorry but that bill is chock full for pork spending and vague terms for example:   "*expands several tax credits and deductions;"  AND  "establishes a fund to award grants for employers to provide pandemic premium pay for essential workers; "  and  "The bill also modifies or expands a wide range of other programs and policies," *
> 
> What a bunch of vague pork-spending policies.......If they're going to give money away, at least they ought to give it to the American people instead of spending our tax dollars on useless bureaucratic infrastructure.   We deserve much more than a meager $1,200.



You are going to have to be more specific.  It's a long bill.  You need to give the title and paragraph where it says what you say it does.  If it's what I think it is, it deals with Emergency Workers and such which should be given financial consideration.  It's sort of like "Hazardous Duty Pay"  and "Combat Pay" for the Military of which I had received in the past myself.  For those that received it, it wasn't nearly enough.  I don't see any difference between a Military Member in Combat and a Front Line Emergency Worker except the Front Line Emergency Worker has more of a chance to be injured or die.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You are going to have to be more specific. It's a long bill. You need to give the title and paragraph where it says what you say it does. If it's what I think it is, it deals with Emergency Workers and such which should be given financial consideration. It's sort of like "Hazardous Duty Pay" and "Combat Pay" for the Military of which I had received in the past myself. For those that received it, it wasn't nearly enough. I don't see any difference between a Military Member in Combat and a Front Line Emergency Worker except the Front Line Emergency Worker has more of a chance to be injured or die.


I copied and pasted from your post.  Maybe YOU should have included  more details?  Funny, the Democrats want to give ER workers hazard pay while tacitly supporting the 'defund the police' movement.   Is it just that some of these people are too stupid to see their own hypocrisy or do they count on the fact that the media will continue to cover for them?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 18, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You are going to have to be more specific. It's a long bill. You need to give the title and paragraph where it says what you say it does. If it's what I think it is, it deals with Emergency Workers and such which should be given financial consideration. It's sort of like "Hazardous Duty Pay" and "Combat Pay" for the Military of which I had received in the past myself. For those that received it, it wasn't nearly enough. I don't see any difference between a Military Member in Combat and a Front Line Emergency Worker except the Front Line Emergency Worker has more of a chance to be injured or die.
> ...



And that was your mistake.  You need to actually read the Bill.  I did and guess what, even the parts that I summarized aren't exactly 100% factual.  If you wish to have a meaningful discussion, read the Bill and don't take anyone's word what's in there including from me unless it's accompanied with a Title and Paragraph.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> nd that was your mistake. You need to actually read the Bill. I did and guess what, even the parts that I summarized aren't exactly 100% factual. If you wish to have a meaningful discussion, read the Bill and don't take anyone's word what's in there including from me unless it's accompanied with a Title and Paragraph.


OR you could have explained those parts.   Now you say what you posted is not 100% factual?   Come on Daryl, who do you think you are fooling?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 18, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > nd that was your mistake. You need to actually read the Bill. I did and guess what, even the parts that I summarized aren't exactly 100% factual. If you wish to have a meaningful discussion, read the Bill and don't take anyone's word what's in there including from me unless it's accompanied with a Title and Paragraph.
> ...



I posted it directly off the Congress Site.  And yes, I do some inconsistencies even then.  Who do you think YOU are fooling.  You are the Party of NO and put the Party of the Rump over every interests of America.  Now, what you are telling me is you won't read the bill.  But will disrupt anyone that wishes to discuss getting something the American Public and Businesses badly need into law.  Figures, loser.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I posted it directly off the Congress Site. And yes, I do some inconsistencies even then. Who do you think YOU are fooling. You are the Party of NO and put the Party of the Rump over every interests of America. Now, what you are telling me is you won't read the bill. But will disrupt anyone that wishes to discuss getting something the American Public and Businesses badly need into law. Figures, loser.


I don't care about that pork bill.  Just send US our tax dollars back for all the time Democrats have shut down or means of livelihood.   Stop taking OUR money to pay others for 'programs' that do nothing but fill the coffers of political operatives in DC.   Frankly, instead of setting up useless programs why don't they stop supporting the defunding of law enforcement?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 19, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I posted it directly off the Congress Site. And yes, I do some inconsistencies even then. Who do you think YOU are fooling. You are the Party of NO and put the Party of the Rump over every interests of America. Now, what you are telling me is you won't read the bill. But will disrupt anyone that wishes to discuss getting something the American Public and Businesses badly need into law. Figures, loser.
> ...



Okay, let's kick it off with the main part of the bill that should be voted on.  I doubt that the Senate Republicans, as a group, would vote against a bill that included any of this.  Except Moscow Mitch won't allow it to come to that.



*provides FY2020 emergency supplemental appropriations to federal agencies;*
*provides payments and other assistance to state, local, tribal, and territorial governments;*
*provides additional direct payments of up to $1,200 per individual;*
*expands paid sick days, family and medical leave, unemployment compensation, nutrition and food assistance programs, housing assistance, and payments to farmers;*
*modifies and expands the Paycheck Protection Program, which provides loans and grants to small businesses and nonprofit organizations;*
*establishes a fund to award grants for employers to provide pandemic premium pay for essential workers;*
*expands several tax credits and deductions;*
*provides funding and establishes requirements for COVID-19 testing and contact tracing;*
*eliminates cost-sharing for COVID-19 treatments;*
*extends and expands the moratorium on certain evictions and foreclosures; and*
*requires employers to develop and implement infectious disease exposure control plans.*
Is any part of that Pork?  You keep screaming Pork.  What part of that is Pork?  Point it out to me.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Is any part of that Pork? You keep screaming Pork. What part of that is Pork? Point it out to me.


I already addressed that the fact you still can't see useless spending is not my problem.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> *H.R.6800 - The Heroes Act*
> Until you read the whole thing, you really are just going by what someone else says that didn't read it either.  Inform and Educate yourself before you go into the usual.
> 
> ...


I have a better idea

end the stupid lockdowns and allow people to earn their daily bread for themselves


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 20, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Is any part of that Pork? You keep screaming Pork. What part of that is Pork? Point it out to me.
> ...



No, you just rambled on about pork.  You have nothing of worth in this discussion.  Say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> ...



New Zealand did a solid lockdown for 3 months.  Today, their businesses are open, their schools are open, their public transits are operating, their industry is back to work and have been for months.  The locked down with no exceptions.  Today, Covid is still present but it's in very small quantities that tracing works and they just isolate where they need to without affecting the general public.  You know, like we did for the last Pandemic in 2009.  It's too late to just ignore it and open everything up.  This BS about herd immunity is insane.  It's one fast way to thin the herd down pretty damned fast.  

You have been lied to over and over by the Con Man.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> *H.R.6800 - The Heroes Act*
> Until you read the whole thing, you really are just going by what someone else says that didn't read it either.  Inform and Educate yourself before you go into the usual.
> 
> ...


The senate owes people nothing. Show me in the constitution where the fed gov has the power to do most of that shit


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> New Zealand did a solid lockdown for 3 months.


And sweden did not lockdown

but I gather that NZ is a pretty low energy place to begin with and they could just sell more of the country to china to make up for their lost production

If your hero joe biden‘s election theft holds up - God forbid - he will have a tough time ordering a 3 month lockdown of America


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> The senate owes people nothing. Show me in the constitution where the fed gov has the power to do most of that shit



They never really understand what provides for, expands, and extends means do they?
They aren't talking about money, they are talking about government, because they ain't got the money.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand did a solid lockdown for 3 months.
> ...



Okay, let's look at reality.

Let's say that January, the Vaccine comes out.  40% of the people will refuse to take it.  That pretty well means that it defeats the purpose of having the vaccine in the first place.  You won't get lifetime immunity.  You will only get temporary immunity.  Next October it's round 3 and even worse since there is a good chance it may mutate.  

In 1956, when the Vaccine for Polio was introduced, it wasn't voluntary.  Before the Polio Vaccine, it wasn't voluntary to be isolated either.  When the Vaccine was made available (believe it or not, it wasn't until about 1962) that it was mandantory.  Everyone had to get the vaccine.  In very short time, all but a few isolated cases were completely stopped.  And it's been under control ever since.  Polio has virtually been wiped out in the US.  Not to say that there aren't pockets overseas but the World gets the vaccine to those pockets quickly when it's discovered.  

In 1919, Influenza was a real killer.  You know it by the name of Spanish Flu.  In the areas that it was present, Masks were mandatory and entire neighborhoods were locked down tight.  This was not Voluntary.  They worked until it was under control.  It still exists today but we have antibiotics to help deal with it.  They didn't have back then.

Small Pox was a huge killer.  When a person was thought to have Small Pox before the vaccine, the HOUSE or Building was placed under lockdown for X amount of time.  If you survived the isolation period then you got to go on with your life.  If you didn't, you got to be the center of the Bon Fire.  If you tried to leave before the gestation period, the guards would just shoot you and you were the main guest of honor at the Bon Fire whether you had it or not.  

Even with the Vaccination without a near complete lockdown and everyone wearing masks, we are going to hit well over the number of dead in a year and a half equal to the Civil War Dead and it took them 4 years to obtain that in some of the bloodiest fighting in history.  We already had more dead from Covid than WWI, Korea and Vietnam combined.  Care to go for the Black Plague Record?

Without some kind of lockdown for a period of time with mandantory masks, social distancing, etc. it's NOT going to get better with or without the Vaccine.  So you just grab that gun and fight for YOUR rights while the rest of us fight for our rights and either blow you away or lock your Covid Ridden Ass up.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The chinese virus is not going to disappear from history thanks to a lockdown

.1-.2% of us are going to die from it each year till it decides to mutate into something less deadly

but if it never does humanity will survive


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Or it stays the same and it ends up killing 5% of the population each year.  That's about what the birth rate is.

Or it can mutate into something worse and the death rate will exceed the birth rate.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Or it stays the same and it ends up killing 5% of the population each year. That's about what the birth rate is.


If you think the chinese virus is killing 5% of Americans you are sadly misinformed


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Or it stays the same and it ends up killing 5% of the population each year. That's about what the birth rate is.
> ...



It's headed there fast if you get your way.  The original death count without any measures was over 1 million a month.  In 3 months, it would have equaled the birth rate of just over 3 mil per year.  At it's current rate, in a 1 year period, the death rate for covid in the US will be just under 700,000.  Or just over 2%.  The Birth rate is just over 5%.  Can you garentee that Covid won't mutate to something worse?    I mean, at 2.1+ percent, it's bad enough.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The number of deaths attributed to the chinese virus is inflated 

nor will we be anywhere near 700,000 even with the phony counting

besides trump has done everything a president can do - and more than obama or biden could ever do

the 50 states are responsible for treating patients not trump


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Pork is useless spending as I already schooled you on.  That you still can’t recognize that is not my problem nor does it mean I have to educate you once again.


----------



## sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Is any part of that Pork? You keep screaming Pork. What part of that is Pork? Point it out to me.


Maybe not pork, but many small change biz men like myself simply do not want any more gub'mit interference Daryl 

~S~


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 20, 2020)

sparky said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Is any part of that Pork? You keep screaming Pork. What part of that is Pork? Point it out to me.
> ...



Then you have the right to go out of business when your clients stay home for their own self health reasons.  And you can't bitch about it.  But you will anyway.


----------



## sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Actually many sm biz's are rather _'essential'_ , especially those in rural area's catering to the hordes of _'escapees'_  , who fwiw, pay no attention to the quarantine rules, etc.

But yes , i'll b*tch _(i b*tch therefor i am)  _

Anything we've seen the gub'mit do so far is '_top down_' , in other words the smaller you are, the least help you'll get

and in the _grander_ scope....

They are breaking capitalism.   Yes you could say it's been broke, yet i find evolving into Marxism a tad problematic 

~S~


----------



## sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



yes, a manufactured crisis Daryl

>>>>





~S~


----------



## sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


and to be truthful,  didn't we learn these acronym bills are inversely productive via Patriot act?

~S~


----------



## fncceo (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 21, 2020)

sparky said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Your chart shows in graphic form what I have been saying for many months

its an illusion that the chinese disease has killed 250,000 Americans all by itself


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 21, 2020)

sparky said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



We do what we have to do as a Nation.  We are at war.  And we should be at a War footing.  Not subject to the whims and fantasies of a select few.  I am seeing businesses all over town folding their doors who have been in business for decades.  These businesses have been run very well.  But without customers of any amount, they can't afford to pay their employees, the lights, the rent, and more.  So they end up having a "Going out of Business Sale" and sell what's left over to a discounter.  Meanwhile, the Big Businesses are making profits hand over fist and have gotten help hand over fist.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> *H.R.6800 - The Heroes Act*
> Until you read the whole thing, you really are just going by what someone else says that didn't read it either.  Inform and Educate yourself before you go into the usual.
> 
> ...



Why is there Aldi naan covid items in this bill that is why I keep telling my congressman not to vote for it

I'm not paying for other people's ridiculous pensions or student loans from people who can't get a job because they can't manage their own lives


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Don't hold yer breathe.
> ...


Sorry cupcake there's part of America that refuses to loot Riot arson burglarize and commit theft and everybody knows who that is

Bring that civil disorder out from the cities and watch it get cut down

Wide open killzone's supporting fields of fire

No closed season

No minimum size

No bag limit

Should we keep an eye out for you hunt


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 21, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > nd that was your mistake. You need to actually read the Bill. I did and guess what, even the parts that I summarized aren't exactly 100% factual. If you wish to have a meaningful discussion, read the Bill and don't take anyone's word what's in there including from me unless it's accompanied with a Title and Paragraph.
> ...



He thinks he is talking to another law info leftist who swallows whatever their leaders tell them


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 21, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> ...



If you noticed, the parts that you party of the rumpers keep bringing up are called "Riders".  They are on there and can be used to negotiate for the real bill.  What the Senate is bound to do is to come up with their alternative bill and introduce that to the House and then the negotiations can begin.  Oftentimes, when the rules are followed, the bill that both parts of Congress end up agreeing is almost NEVER the same as the original bill that the House presented.  In this case, that isn't being done.  It just sits at the bottom of the pile of 600 other House Bills with the word "NO" stamped it.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Let me help you honey drop the Riders


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 21, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Fine, get the Senate off it's dead ass and have them put that into a SB type bill and send it back to the House.  That's the way it's been done since about 1791 and it's worked pretty damned well.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Sorry to break it to you a cupcake but you ain't the boss of me

It's still a free country until quid pro quo red communist China Joe and Kamalatoe take over


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 21, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



And I ain't your Daddy either so you can save screaming that in your next fit of rage.  If I had been your daddy, you would have had just the right amount of wood shed visits.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


 3 trillion dollars


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 21, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



The last time (before Manuchin walked away about 3 weeks ago from the talks) the figures were Manuchin at 1 trillion and the House at 1.2 trillion.  They were close, real close.  But since no agreement was reached the details were never released.  

Now, where was the Senate in those negotiations?  Easy answer.  Neither the Administration nor the house could see any benefit in inviting the Senate only to be told "NO".    Now that the election is over (and it IS over) the negotiations have completely broken down.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Sorry but the math doesn't add up


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




When did I ever say you are my daddy sugar?

Please quote it?

I can only imagine what you would do in the woodshed to a lad.....


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 21, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Yes it does.  The First HR Bill always looks like that.  What's supposed to happens is, the Senate reviews it in committee and writes their own version (SB) and sends it back to the house.  The House reads that and writes their own version and sends it back to the Senate.  It may go back and forth numerous times until both bill look the same.  At that point, it goes out of the Committee level in the Senate onto the full Senate floor for vote.  If it passes, it's on to the PResident. If it doesn't, it's back to the committee, wash, rinse, repeat.

Each time, there will be many changes.  In this case, Manuchin was trying to do the Senates job because Moscow Mitch wouldn't do his.  I really don't place any blame on the President on this one.  It all lays securely on Moscow Mitch and the Senate.  Until the President stopped working as the President he was at least trying to get something down as was the House.  Right now, it's up to the Senate to get off it's dead ass and get something done since we really don't have a President right now.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 21, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Are you suggesting something, cupcake?  Just limp your wrist if the word is yes.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Well that's quite unfortunate do you know how many bills Harry the hamster held in limbo?

Over 400






__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Yes - now got get your fukin shine box.


----------



## sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


 Well it's not that i _disagree _with you Daryl , these things _are_ happening.

Maybe we could be a tad more objective , rise above the fray, and see ourselves as a nation for what we really are

My take is, we've a '_national identity crisis' _at the root of it all

~S~


----------



## justinacolmena (Nov 21, 2020)

Unfortunately printing more paper scrip doesn't create more of the things we need to buy with the said scrip.
Sew up the hole in your pocket. We need war rations, not arbitrary tokens of value worth money to some to deny to others, on a guns-are-banned NICS list.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 21, 2020)

sparky said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



I still say that we need to hold the Senate accountable.  To be specific, Moscow Mitch.  At any time, the Republicans in the Senate can vote to remove him as the Majority Leader so every one of them has given their tacit approval to these non actions and contribute to the inaction that Moscow Mitch has caused.

The Free Ride needs to be stopped.  Give it to them right on the chin.  You would be surprised on how many bills would be more to our liking and that 400+ bill count on Moscow Mitch's "NO" file would go down.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I still say that we need to hold the Senate accountable. To be specific, Moscow Mitch. At any time, the Republicans in the Senate can vote to remove him as the Majority Leader so every one of them has given their tacit approval to these non actions and contribute to the inaction that Moscow Mitch has caused.
> 
> The Free Ride needs to be stopped. Give it to them right on the chin. You would be surprised on how many bills would be more to our liking and that 400+ bill count on Moscow Mitch's "NO" file would go down.


The Senate has every right not to agree with the HR that's the only way to stop Pelosi and her pork-fat bills aimed at filling the coffers of the bureaucracy by attaching riders.   You have a leftist, monolithic view of how the U.S. government works.  Are you an alien or something?


----------



## sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

I would say ultimately _'we da peeps'_  have the final say on any legislation.  

But all i see are bills being passed that most of us have_ issue _with, or would not have the inclusions they _hide _within them

One of you posted stats about how _'bills'_ and their _real_ constituency , wish i bookmarked it!  ~S~


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 23, 2020)

sparky said:


> I would say ultimately _'we da peeps'_  have the final say on any legislation.
> 
> But all i see are bills being passed that most of us have_ issue _with, or would not have the inclusions they _hide _within them
> 
> One of you posted stats about how _'bills'_ and their _real_ constituency , wish i bookmarked it!  ~S~



Since Moscow Mitch won't let you see them how do you know what they are.  But last count was somewhere between 400 and 600 bills that the other Senate Republicans never go the chance to review.


----------



## sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Since Moscow Mitch won't let you see them how do you know what they are




hindsight...



Daryl Hunt said:


> last count was somewhere between 400 and 600 bills that the other Senate Republicans never go the chance to review.



they rarely read the 1000 page bills anyway, albeit they're all on holiday vaca right now, and could....

~S~


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 23, 2020)

sparky said:


> they rarely read the 1000 page bills anyway,


According to nancy they have to be passed before they're read


----------



## laferia52 (Nov 23, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> *H.R.6800 - The Heroes Act*
> Until you read the whole thing, you really are just going by what someone else says that didn't read it either.  Inform and Educate yourself before you go into the usual.
> 
> ...


The Heroe"s 


Daryl Hunt said:


> I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> *H.R.6800 - The Heroes Act*
> Until you read the whole thing, you really are just going by what someone else says that didn't read it either.  Inform and Educate yourself before you go into the usual.
> 
> ...


The Heroes Act rewards illegal aliens with stimulus checks for violating our immigration laws. It also makes these payments retroactive to Cares Act Bill. Illegal aliens would get two stimulus checks if the Hereos Act passes as it stands.I hope the Republicans win the runoff senate races in Georgia and stop this stupidity of giving taxpayer money to illegal aliens


----------



## Meister (Nov 23, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Don't hold yer breathe.
> ...


Thank you Pelosi and Schumer, having said that...most of the liberals on this board
will be welcoming that very Bill with open arms.  Just ask rightwinger


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 23, 2020)

What this shows is, the Party of the Rumpers don't want anything fixed in the nation.  They are willing to tear it all down because they didn't get their own way.  This is from the top down.  Their sick idea of what winning is is more important than the wellness of America.  The Left may burn down a building or a car but the party of the Rumpers burns down a Nation.


----------



## sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

The nation is on the verge of Chap 11 Daryl ,  our economy literally has one foot on a _stimulus_ ,the other in _oblivion_

Nothing the gub'mit has done so far helps, much the other way round

They are killing us, inch by _excruciating_ inch  

So maybe you see, after 8-9 months of their pandering to us, that we no longer want their help

what we want , is to work

and further, understand i do not say this lightly, there is a movement way down in the bowels of industry _(where you'll find sm guys like me)_ who question _why_ we are paying tax $$$ to a gub'mit that won't _allow_ us to work

sorry if that seems simplistic , but sometimes simple sezs it best

~S~


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 27, 2020)

sparky said:


> The nation is on the verge of Chap 11 Daryl ,  our economy literally has one foot on a _stimulus_ ,the other in _oblivion_
> 
> Nothing the gub'mit has done so far helps, much the other way round
> 
> ...



I don't begrudge anyone from working or any business from being open as long as they follow the intelligent Covid 19 guidelines.  No, the Production won't be as high as Pre Covid but it will still be in production.  Following the guidelines doesn't mean you completely stop Covid but you reduce it enough that it will slowly just run out of readily available hosts.  

To give you an idea, The Spanish Flu never was cured.  Today, we know it by another name and it's Not Influenza, it's H1N1.  They started to isolate  it, started requiring mandandory Mask wearing in infected areas and stopped free flow of people to and from those areas.  The Spanish Flu just ran out of people to infect after a period of time.  It took it about a year.  The same methods were used in 2009 and that was a success.  We didn't mask up here because it was never allowed to reach us here and it was never allowed to spread to MOST of the US in 2009.  

The Spanish Flu was much more deadly because it was allowed to spread due to WWI.  Believe it or not, it wasn't Spain that spread it to the US, it was the US that spread it to Spain and the rest of the world.  Our WWI soldiers deployed with it and spread it.  But they kept it secret due to the Nation going on to War Footing and NOTHING could get in the way of winning the War.  It had the same effect that largely ignoring it once Covid 19 was deeply entrenched like it is today.  Even today, we have Enfluenca and the modern form of H1N1 around as well as Polio, Small Pox and a few others but it's so small and easily quarrentined.  Trust me, if you have Small Pox, you won't get any option to not get vaccinated and go into a lockdown for the gestation period.  But at one time, it killed by the millions.

Even with the Vaccine coming, we are going to hit more deaths directly related to Covid 19 than we lost in WWII.  We already exceed more than WWI, Korea and Vietnam.  And it took all of them years to accumulate those high numbers.  Covid 19 did it in a matter of months even with some of the precautions.  Without those meager precautions, Covid 19 would have been at least a Million in the US alone in direct related Covid 19 deaths.  

Now let's talk about the Vaccines.  I do hope they work.  Even so, over 40% of the people will refuse to take it which negates a large value of having it in the first place.  The idea is to remove the hosts.  When the first Polio vaccines were introduced, I forgot the persons name, but the first batch killed and maimed a lot of people before the Salks Vaccine was finally introduced.  The slower developed vaccine won.  But the older vaccine did work.  It removed the Host, sometimes through immunity and other times through death.  I am not saying to take it or not (I will be one of the first taking it because catching Covid 19 is a death sentence to me) but I am just saying that some people will not and that means Covid 19 will still be out there in a large portion of the Population.

Let's do some fun math here.  Today, one in 20 people are carrying Covid 19 whether they have the virus or not or even show symptoms.  If 1/3 of the people refuse the vaccine that means that it will be one out of 60.  And we don't know how long the Vaccine will give you full immunity as it's not been tested long enough to know.  We already know that those that have either had minor or no symptoms that test positive for Covid 19 ended up with about a month and a half immunity.  The idea is to refuse the Virus hosts long enough for it to die off or nearly so so that simple contact tracing and minor isolation can be done.  You can do that in two ways.  Have EVERYONE innoculated like Polio OR mandantory Isolation like the Spanish Flu.  NO exceptions.

But you have to get to the point where EVERYONE is cooperating either way.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## donttread (Nov 28, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> ...


Bills need to be limited to one topic or to a specific number of pages. Then we can hold congress accountable for pork.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 28, 2020)

donttread said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You keep spreading that word PORK over and over.  The Bill must cover the first (say) 10 points of what it says.  The Riders can come later.    Not one single item, including the riders are Pork.  Here is the definition of  Pork.
Definition of pork-barrel legislation | Dictionary.com
*Appropriations** made by a legislature for projects that are not essential but are sought because they pump money and resources into the local districts of the legislators. Local projects, such as dams, military bases, highways, housing subsidies, and job training, are often funded by pork-barrel legislation, which can be accomplished through logrolling. Successful pork-barrel legislators are likely to be reelected by their constituents.*

I really don't care what you heard or where you heard it from, your source is just a crackpot.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 14, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Let's say that January, the Vaccine comes out. 40% of the people will refuse to take it. That pretty well means that it defeats the purpose of having the vaccine in the first place. You won't get lifetime immunity. *You will only get temporary immunity. Next October it's round 3 and even worse since there is a good chance it may mutate.*


Now you are making sense

 But then you lost me again by comparing Polio to the wuflu

Polio does not mutate and neither has Small Pox to my knowledge, but a virus like covid19 can

we cant hide from the chinese disease

shutting down the economy is a cure thats worse than the disease itself


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 14, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say that January, the Vaccine comes out. 40% of the people will refuse to take it. That pretty well means that it defeats the purpose of having the vaccine in the first place. You won't get lifetime immunity. *You will only get temporary immunity. Next October it's round 3 and even worse since there is a good chance it may mutate.*
> ...



We defeated the Spanish Flu (Influenza or H1N1 in 1918/19) and again in 2009 using the same methods without a vaccine for the 1918/19 time period.  BTW, I wrong about the cooperation of taking the vaccine.  It's only 47% according to the CDC.  For Influenza, people weren't given a choice both times.  It was isolated and contact traced by areas until it was all but wiped out.  The Host was removed so the Virus had no place to spread.  I refer it to Polio and Small Pox because that's how they were (and still are) handled.  You remove the host either by isolation and contact tracing  or innoculation of EVERYONE (or at least 90%).  The CDC says that if we get at least 78% of the people innoculated that there will be enough hosts removed to stop the spread.  But with an estimated 47% then it will just continue to spread and next winter will be even worse than this winter.  BTW, even when you are inoculated for Covid 19, the CDC does not know if you can or cannot carry it and pass it on.  It's going to be 6 months before they know that for sure.  That part of the trials have been skipped due to the time limit.

I am still progged to get the shot this month.  And I'll let you know how that goes.  You willing to man up and do it as well when your turn comes up?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 14, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> We defeated the Spanish Flu (Influenza or H1N1 in 1918/19) and again in 2009 using the same methods without a vaccine for the 1918/19 time period.


How did we defeat the Spanish Flu without Dr Fauci, masks, social distancing, a vaccine and a total shutdown of the economy?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 14, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > We defeated the Spanish Flu (Influenza or H1N1 in 1918/19) and again in 2009 using the same methods without a vaccine for the 1918/19 time period.
> ...



We never allowed the Spanish Flu to get as far as we allowed Covid to get.  It wasn't coast to coast.  It didn't require an entire lockdown of the nation.  Think of this.  What would have happened if, early on, we put a lockdown on NY and California for Covid and slowly walked it back to it's source through the same methods used for the Spanish Flu?  Things were much easier to lock down back then.  No Interstates, only one real cross country railroad passenger train per day, no coast to coast air flights.  

AS for not having masks and social distancing, here is a picture of the Red Cross making masks in NYC in 1918.






The masks were cloth fabric and guaze constructed.  And mandatory in the isolated areas.  As the isolated areas were cleared, they were released for travel and people were allowed to come out of their homes and go about their business.  Unlike you children, these people were adults.  No mask, my ass.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 14, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> We never allowed the Spanish Flu to get as far as we allowed Covid to get.


How did we stop it without all the necessary tools and actions I mentioned and libs are demanding now?

you guys are so full of crap


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 14, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > We never allowed the Spanish Flu to get as far as we allowed Covid to get.
> ...



The only tool that you stated that they didn't use was the Vaccine that didn't exist.  All others and more were used.  The only difference was, they were dealing with Adults unlike today where we are dealing with a bunch of spoiled children.  But it's either time to grow up or get grown up.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 14, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> The only tool that you stated that they didn't use was the Vaccine that didn't exist.


There was no shutdown of the economy or mandated social distancing in 1918


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 14, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > The only tool that you stated that they didn't use was the Vaccine that didn't exist.
> ...



There were in the isolated areas.  The Spanish Flu was never given the chance to to spread nation wide.  Masks, isolation and contact tracing was used.  And it was mandatory.  You wanted to to outside in an isolated area unmasked, you were arrested and forced to wear a mask before you were either returned to where you were isolated at or a jail cell.  And you were fined as well.  Adults were in charge.  As the isolation area was reduced, the safety measures were reduced until all life returned to normal.  There was no need for long time shutdown of Industries in most areas since they were outside the isolated areas.  And as the isolated areas were cleared (it took a matter of weeks) life slowly returned to normal.  Adults were in charge.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 15, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You need to find a clueless lib to shovel this bs to because I’m not buying it


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 15, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



You won't have to.  Just watch what happens next.  You ain't gonna' like it.  Time to grow up.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 15, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You won't have to. Just watch what happens next. You ain't gonna' like it. Time to grow up.


Whats going to happen Daryl?

Will the RINOs reclaim the GOP from trump voters and become the permanent minority party?

you’re right

I wont like it


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 15, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You won't have to. Just watch what happens next. You ain't gonna' like it. Time to grow up.
> ...



That's not what I meant but not a bad idea.  Sending you mother rumpers back under the rock from whence you crawled from.  Nope, not a bad idea.

I've given you the information on what needs to be done.  When the Adults take over and discipline the children, we can get a handle on things, child.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 15, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> That's not what I meant but not a bad idea.


Of course to a lib lifetime unemployment checks sound good

and it took a conservative to read your own mind for you


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 15, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > That's not what I meant but not a bad idea.
> ...



Oh, you do speak for me.  Is that the John or the Birch telling you what I am thinking?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 15, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Oh, you do speak for me. Is that the John or the Birch telling you what I am thinking?


I suggested it and you agreed


----------



## sparky (Dec 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> The slower developed vaccine won.


indeed so Daryl.....which brings us to>>>



*Exploratory Stage*

This stage involves basic laboratory research and often lasts 2-4 years. Federally funded academic and governmental scientists identify natural or synthetic antigens that might help prevent or treat a disease. These antigens could include virus-like particles, weakened viruses or bacteria, weakened bacterial toxins, or other substances derived from pathogens

*Pre-Clinical Stage*

Many candidate vaccines never progress beyond this stage because they fail to produce the desired immune response. The pre-clinical stages often lasts 1-2 years and usually involves researchers in private industry.

- That is already 3-6 years for the vaccine. And those happen BEFORE:

*IND Application*

A sponsor, usually a private company, submits an application for an Investigational New Drug (IND) to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. The sponsor describes the manufacturing and testing processes, summarizes the laboratory reports, and describes the proposed study. An institutional review board, representing an institution where the clinical trial will be conducted, must approve the clinical protocol. The FDA has 30 days to approve the application.

Once the IND application has been approved, the vaccine is subject to three phases of testing.

- But sure we have the “Warp Speed” program that was implemented. Now we look at the fact there are:

*Phase I Vaccine Trials

Phase II Vaccine Trials

Phase III Vaccine Trials

Post-Licensure Monitoring of Vaccines

Phase IV Trials(optional)*

VAERS (vaccine adverse event reporting system) – (which is being implemented on the fly as the vaccines are given not before as per the Pfeizer notice pages 4-5)

https://www.fda.gov/media/144414/download

Vaccine Safety Datalink (also being implemented on the fly as the vaccines are given not before)

--

These are all part of the creation of a vaccine. Rushing Trials and data collection can lead to adverse reactions and death. They bypassed those stages, which arguably, are the most critical.






Daryl Hunt said:


> Let's do some fun math here. Today, one in 20 people are carrying Covid 19 *whether they have the virus or not *or even show symptoms.



_sorry ,_ no Daryl
seems da gub'mit wants us to believe _perfectly healthy people_ can spread disease, not so....unless they're literally Covid mary

it;'s far more likely 1 in 20 doorknobs, pieces of mail, money ,railings, or gas pumps are a potential reservoir......  





Daryl Hunt said:


> The same methods were used in 2009 and that was a success. *We didn't mask up *here because it was never allowed to reach us here and it was never allowed to spread to MOST of the US in 2009.



uhm....well i was still running then.....and yeah we took some 'ol timers for their last ride.

but you see, we were trained to glove up, and mask the patient via non-rebreather O2 mask  ..onna deez>>>>





in fact it was SOP to do so for any '_respiratory distress'

point?_  masks are only one small part of 1910-1030 , which the general public seems to think is the end all protectant

_reality?  _It's really not that effective w/out the rest of the doctrine

_why the mask OCD?_   well.....da Gub'mit hadda tell us something, lest we all >>>>



~S~


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 19, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Sorry to break it to you a cupcake but you ain't the boss of me
> 
> It's still a free country until quid pro quo red communist China Joe and Kamalatoe take over


So you're letting that happen?


Daryl Hunt said:


> But first things first, get it off the bottom of Moscow Mitch's (The Grim Reaper) bottom ignore file.











						Mitch McConnell Is Trying To Block Mandatory Paid Sick Leave For Workers Who Get COVID
					

Congress already granted big businesses an exemption from having to offer paid sick leave to workers. Now the program could expire altogether at the end of the year.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				



There's a fucking “labor” strike, and “workers” are calling in sick with COVID to drive certain companies out of business.


bear513 said:


> Sorry but the math doesn't add up


No Ma'am it does not.


Daryl Hunt said:


> What this shows is, the Party of the Rumpers don't want anything fixed in the nation.  They are willing to tear it all down because they didn't get their own way.  This is from the top down.  Their sick idea of what winning is is more important than the wellness of America.  The Left may burn down a building or a car but the party of the Rumpers burns down a Nation.


Leftists are getting married in the eyes of God on Wednesday again, and they're drilling a “well” to throw their own eyeballs down for health and good fortune.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 19, 2020)

sparky said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > The slower developed vaccine won.
> ...



You sure did put out a lot of data for us to sift through and lose out minds with.  But in the end, if EVERYONE masked up and followed the rest of the PPP safety measures, we would NOT need to be locked down and Covid would slowly be isolated until it was all but gone just like they did for the Spanish Flu.  You honestly believe that some crackpot woke up one morning in early Jan 2020 and came up with the PPP safety ideas?  Those were passed down from President to President to prevent the widespread Pandemics.  And almost Every President had one.  And Every President could have had the same situation as what we ended up with Covid 19.  With the exception of Rump who at first claimed that book that Presidents pass down to other Presidents didn't exist and then after Covid has gone Ape Shit he finds that book.  Had we a Competent President in Jan 2020, He would have grabbed that book, read it, had his cabinet read it and Covid would have been isolated when it was only 15 cases.  The problem was, we have a President that placed his own needs and wants (getting reelected) above the needs of the Nation.  No President before him has done this.

Now about Influenza, covering H1N1 and the Spanish Flu, it doesn't care about your age.  In fact, it hit small children and babies hard.  It was confined to the major entry points into the United States.  We didn't have as many entry points as we have today.   It originated in NY State and spread from there.  Outside of the War Effort where the troops were moving from the rest of the unaffected US through the Affected Ports, there wasn't a lot of traffic headed the other direction.  They knew it existed but kept it quiet due to the War Effort.  By all rights, it should have been named the American Flu.  The Spanish Flu was isolated and after the troops came home, they isolated it further.  And Yes, they wore masks made of Cotton and Swabs in any infected area and you didn't get a choice.  You wore them, did social distancing, etc..  They started out at the outer infected areas and worked their way into the epicenter.  Each time an area was clean it was released and life went back to normal.  They did this until even the Epicenter was clean.  And they did this with Zero Vaccines.  Like Covid, Influenza is NOT the Flu.  

In 1918 and into 1919, the approached Influenza like we were at war and defeated it.  We didn't have a President saying it was a hoax.  We didn't have a bunch of children running around crying about their rights.  Actually, we did have a bunch of children running around screaming that the PPP was against their rights.  They were isolated (Jailed) until the area they were in was clean and then released with a nice hefty fine.

Sooner or later, we are going to have to start the isolation and PPP methods or the Vaccination won't mean a damned thing.  What good is getting a Vaccination when in 3 to 6 months you are able to contract it again.  The only 2 ways the Vaccinations are going to work is if everyone gets the Vaccine within a 14 day period or we break out that book that Presidents have passed down and follow it just like they did in 1918.

Time to grow up, child.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You sure did put out a lot of data for us to sift through and lose out minds with. But in the end, if EVERYONE masked up and followed the rest of the PPP safety measures, we would NOT need to be locked down and Covid would slowly be isolated until it was all but gone just like they did for the Spanish Flu.


Shut the fuck with that Communist Party Mental Health shit! WE need duct tape to cover the doctors' mouths when we hold them to account for the continual malpractice, mass murder, and routine mayhem. Something to shoot them up with to make THEM really, really hurt for the harm they cause us.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 19, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You sure did put out a lot of data for us to sift through and lose out minds with. But in the end, if EVERYONE masked up and followed the rest of the PPP safety measures, we would NOT need to be locked down and Covid would slowly be isolated until it was all but gone just like they did for the Spanish Flu.
> ...



So that is what you think.  Fine, it's time to clean up the gene pool once more.  Have a nice day.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> So that is what you think. Fine, it's time to clean up the gene pool once more. Have a nice day.


Go swimming somewhere else.




__





						What Is Trichomoniasis? & How Do You Get It?
					

Trichomoniasis — called “trich” for short — is an STD that’s cured with antibiotics. It’s super common, and most people with trich don’t have any symptoms.




					www.plannedparenthood.org


----------



## itfitzme (Dec 21, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You are going to have to be more specific. It's a long bill. You need to give the title and paragraph where it says what you say it does. If it's what I think it is, it deals with Emergency Workers and such which should be given financial consideration. It's sort of like "Hazardous Duty Pay" and "Combat Pay" for the Military of which I had received in the past myself. For those that received it, it wasn't nearly enough. I don't see any difference between a Military Member in Combat and a Front Line Emergency Worker except the Front Line Emergency Worker has more of a chance to be injured or die.
> ...



Except you didn't just copy and paste.  You picked and chose general statements leaving out the specifics that define them.  You made a vague reference to "pork barrel" and left out.....


*including those regarding*

*Medicare and Medicaid,*
*health insurance,*
*broadband service,*
*medical product supplies,*
*immigration,*
*student loans and financial aid,*
*the federal workforce,*
*prisons,*
*veterans benefits,*
*consumer protection requirements,*
*the U.S. Postal Service,*
*federal elections,*
*aviation and railroad workers, and*
*pension and retirement plans.*


----------



## itfitzme (Dec 21, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I am presented the whole H.R.6800 for discussion.  Not what we have been told that's in it but the whole thing.  It's  too long to put into this message so I will only put the Summary in here.  But if you wish to read the whole thing (and if you wish to discuss it, I suggest you go to the following URL and read it) go to
> ...




" _promote the general welfare_ "


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 21, 2020)

itfitzme said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


They can only promote the general welfare through enumerated powers.
That phrase doesnt mean they can do whatever in the hell they want. If it did, the enumerated powers would be irrelevant.
Context and intent matters


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 21, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That was covered in 1905 already.  A State can lock his state down if there is an emergency from a Virus.  Newsflash?  Some of the states are already well into that emergency.  If fines and jail are the order of the day, Cops that refuse to follow the Law can be dismissed with prejudice with no legal recourse.

Time for you to either grow up or face what is coming down the pike.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...


Where do states get emergency powers to put the bill of rights on hold?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 22, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Show me where the Document Bill of Rights has any legal standings?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


WTF? Are you joking?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 22, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No I am being the Legal Beagle here.  Show me the legal standings that the actual "Bill of Rights" document has in any court of this land?  You threw it out there like it was important.  It is but not in a legal sense.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The Constitution isnt important in a legal sense? 
The Supreme law of the land is just there for shits and giggles. Ok bro.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 22, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



So now that you have been called on it, you finally bring up the legal document that does apply.  

And exactly where does it say what the States can and can't do when regards to the States own citizens in this case?  The Supreme Court already ruled that a State has far reaching powers in such things.  And it's been used at least 3 times since the 1905 ruling.  Successful, I might add.  Until Covid came along, the US has done much, much better in dealing with pandemics.  The one that we exported in 1918 devastated Europe but we got a handle on it much quicker than they did.  But the Adults were in charge back then. And the Presidents from the old Pandemics were Adults.  Biden ain't no winner but he's going to let the Adults hand things while you Children's Leader is sent packing come Jan 20th who is an infant himself.  The "Book" gets taken back out so the adults can follow the procedures that has kept even more deadly Pandemics from tearing through America.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The bill of rights is the first 10 amendments to the constitution,  you freaking retard


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 22, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



But the Bill  of Rights has no legal standings.  The Constitution has the standings.  How about keeping it on point for a change.  I remember, way back, where you idjits were screaming about the Bill of Rights about everything including pertaining to the flavor of the month Icecream Club.  And a few of us had this discussion with your bunch.  It doesn't matter where the 1st 10 ammendments for the Constitution comes from, the Constitution has the Legal Status.  You want to have a meaningful conversation, I suggest you stick with what is real and avoid what isn't.  Now, you want to talk to me about constitutional law, just remember, it's Constitutional Law not "Bill of Right Law".


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The bill of rights is in the constitution. OMG. I can't do this. Bye dumbfuck


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 22, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I guess the other amendments aren't legal for the Constitution.  That might explain, somewhat, your reasoning.  Let's just use the first 10 amendments and disregard the rest.  Now, that's going to make at least 51% of Americans a bit sad, one would think, among others.  Either you accept ALL of the Constitution or none of it.  You can't just cherry pick the parts you misinterpret to support your screwball ideas and disregard the rest.

You can't seem to get off the Bill of Rights which has no legal standings.  But I keep dragging you back to the Constitution that does have.  Time to grow up for you.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 23, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



It appears that I am the only one that is responding to your nonsense.  I can correct that.  Time to clean up the gene pool.  Have a nice day.  And say goodnight, Gracie.


----------

